# 1/200 Scale Man in Space Decals?



## Rattrap

Does anyone know of a set of replacement decals for the AMT Pro Shop Man in Space Set? That's the set of 1/200 scale kits covering the Mercury Redstone through the Apollo Saturn V in 1/200. With the 40th anniversary of the moon landing being next year, I want to add a 1/200 Lindberg space shuttle to the group (the Hasegawa one would be to obviously different, due to detail level), and maybe kitbash an Orion stack for the complete US manned space program to date.

Unfortunately, while the kits in this set are decent, the decals _stink_. So, I'm in search of replacements. Can anyone help? I've already checked Realspace and Space Model Systems.

Thanks. :wave:


----------



## MightyMax

There was an outfit called Tango Papa decals that made decals for this kit. I always meant to get a set. I do not know if he still produces decals or not. Try googling for the site.

Max Bryant


----------



## mcdougall

Check these links...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16817&cat=264&page=3
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=264&sort=orderby&sort_direction=0&page=3
This info may be of some help...
Mcdee


----------



## Arronax

Tom Prestia (Tango Papa) seems to still be in business.

http://www.tangopapadecals.com/

Although the site says a lot of decals are out of production, he's still listing the Man in Space 1/200th set ($25) and a 1/200th Space Shuttle ($13).

I've used the Man in Space set and really nicely printed. Some of the decals are large sheets (entire rocket bodies) and need care when applying.

Jim


----------



## djnick66

Arronax said:


> I've used the Man in Space set and really nicely printed. Some of the decals are large sheets (entire rocket bodies) and need care when applying.
> 
> Jim


I think the last issue had crappy decals. Basically you got some black United States markings and had to paint all the rocket markings yourself. Plus 1990s AMT Decals were worthless... thick, glossy, plank-like decals that had poor colors, poor adhesive, etc.

Tango Papa decals are the way to go.


----------



## Aurora-brat

*1/200 Scale man in Space decals*

Tango papa is the way to go, you get everything you need and some. He includes markings for several different versions of each of the rockets, so you might have to do a little research as they weren't all marked exactly the same.

I built this back in 2002:










I added the 1/200 Lindberg shuttle stack as well, also with Tango papa decals!


----------



## Antimatter

Where did get the Gemini model?


----------



## Rattrap

Yep, the Tango Papa ones are what I was looking for. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Rattrap

Antimatter- the Man in Space kit includes the Mercury Redstone, Mercury Atlas, Gemini Titan, Saturn Ib and Saturn V in 1/200.

Realspace models makes a nice Gemini Titan, and Estes used to produce a Gemini Titam flying kit which also made a nice static display model.


----------



## DREWid

*New Decals Available!*

I'm an avid car builder and one of my sources for decals just added these decals to his listing. 
Out of the ordinary for him but thought some you should know.
Always a pleasure to deal with him as well.

http://www.indycals.net/decals/spaceexploration.html


----------



## rkoenn

Aurora-brat said:


> Tango papa is the way to go, you get everything you need and some. He includes markings for several different versions of each of the rockets, so you might have to do a little research as they weren't all marked exactly the same.
> I added the 1/200 Lindberg shuttle stack as well, also with Tango papa decals!


Very nice Aurora, I am going to have to pick that up and then add a shuttle as well. Space models are obviously a big interest of mine and your build of all the major US manned rockets and spacecraft along with that great base is impressive. Now I am going to have to do something similarly if you don't mind me "stealing" your idea? It was in the back of my head anyway. Again, very impressive and at that scale it doesn't fill up the shelf like the 1/72 shuttle I have will do when I get a chance to build it.


----------



## djnick66

I do not have the new reissue but supposedly it has a new, expanded and accurate decal sheet included


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I bought it the first of the month from http://www.tholianscalemodels.com/ and the decal are expanded, but not entirely accurate. At least the decals to use for the CSM and LM, they have you use the same decals as for the Mercury and Gemini. Where the Mercury and Gemini, the United States is white on clear for the capsules, the Apollo is black letters on white background, and you don't get the black on white. Indycal decals in the above link have more detailed decals AMT does not include, and worth getting from looking at the sample of the sheet, but, the AMT has some to save on painting, mainly the Saturn IB.


----------



## djnick66

Thats good to know. Its not like the rockets are super accurate either they are not


----------



## rkoenn

I ordered the kit today and now have to find a place to order the Lindberg shuttle and then get those decals as well. I'll take a look inside the box first but I think I will get that set of decals.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

If you have a Hobby Lobby near, I have seen the Lindberg Shuttle sold there. I have got to get one, and will check there first.


----------



## Aurora-brat

rkoenn said:


> Very nice Aurora, I am going to have to pick that up and then add a shuttle as well. Space models are obviously a big interest of mine and your build of all the major US manned rockets and spacecraft along with that great base is impressive. Now I am going to have to do something similarly if you don't mind me "stealing" your idea? It was in the back of my head anyway. Again, very impressive and at that scale it doesn't fill up the shelf like the 1/72 shuttle I have will do when I get a chance to build it.


Thanks Bob, feel free to steal away! In all honesty I stole the idea from a photo I saw in Fine Scale Modeler many years ago!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

I am dredging this thread up as I am currently seriously working on this model. I picked up the Lindberg shuttle as well and the tank/boosters are going to require some major mod work as the boosters were originally molded onto the tank halves with a long plastic joiner. I sawed the boosters off and will have to remove all the excess joiner and then figure out a good semi-scale method of attaching them to the tank.

Also of note for those who plan on building this kit I purchased the Indy decals for it and also just contacted Tango Papa decals about his set. He wrote me back and although the Man in Space set he lists as inactive he said it is no problem to do them for people who want them so I am going to order a set from him along with his 1/200 shuttle set. He told me the shuttle set actually includes three sets of decals, probably all on a single sheet, and were scaled down from Real Space's 1/72 shuttle decals.

I also saw the entire set of the AMT kit and shuttle on a very nice custom display at the Nats with a simulated concrete base set on the wood plaque surface like seeing them at the rocket garden at KSC. I am going to try that with mine as well using balsa foam or something similar. I am getting rather excited on this project now so it is going to get a goodly amount of my attention for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## rkoenn

From a more recent discovery yesterday Indycals is now selling replacement spacecraft for the AMT kit as well. They might be 3D printed and look much better than what came with the kit. I set my kit aside after starting it due to paint thinner getting on the almost completed Atlas, Gemini, and Redstone rockets and finally put it back on the bench this week. Now I plan on picking up those replacement spacecraft and another set of decals and starting back on building this kit again as well as adding the Lindberg shuttle.


----------



## rabidcatfan

Aurora, what did you use to simulate the polished aluminum on the Titan and Atlas as well as the tops of the service modules and boosters for the Saturn's? I'm assuming you airbrushed them? They look amazing!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks, I used Model Master Buffing Polished Aluminum, which does have to be applied with an airbrush. It is also very delicate and can't be masked over as it will lift off the plastic with the tape. Fortunately the decals are designed to add all of the markings over the aluminum base coat so no masking is required.

Tory


----------



## rabidcatfan

Is that similar to the Model Masters metalizer paints?


----------

